# claudo or rhizoclonium



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i cant tell what it is having never dealt with either b4  tanks only been running for 12 days now im thinking the stuff snuck in on some hairgrass and i just didnt notice all the other plants i propagated out of a healthy tank im sitting next to right now so heres a picture sorry its kinda blurry i dont have the greatest camera for close shots 








any how what is it and how can i kill it ive been smacking it with excel and that seems to knock it back and then it just comes back


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

my bad:heres how im running using DIY C02, EI dosing the flourish line, 6.6 m/l k 2x week, 2.6 of n and p also 2x per week, excel and Fe 4 m/l daily and just straight flourish 3.4 m/l 2x per week. ive got 3 bottles of C02 running one difuser on each side of the tank and one tube running straight into the intake on my filter.right now ive got one 96w pc at 6700k and a 28w t-5 fixture that sux and is getting replaced this friday for 4 hors on 2 hours off and then 5 hours on. sorry i forgot all that


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm afraid it's very hard to make anything out in your photo but Cladophora is a branching green algae that feels rough and Rhizoclonium is a filamentous green algae that is slimey. If still in doubt there are some photo's of each at http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Excel as you have found out tends not to kill green algae but often knocks it back for a while. But a combination of water changes, blackouts and excel can work well together. Remember you still need to fix the cause to why it is growing otherwise it will most likely just reappear later.

James


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

WoW! JamesC, Fantastic Algae Guide with Great Pics and Causes. Finally! All the others that I have found are lacking. A Huge step forward from the rest would be pix of the plant deficiencies also.

Great Work!

Apologies for the Hijack!


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

wow that is an extensive guide. im pretty sure its Rhizoclonium how do i kill this stuff? im using excel and bumped up my c02.ive also been removing as much as possible but its REALY hard to get off the plants esp. the hair grass it also has been adhering to the substrate not hard to remove from that though. any how any thing im missing?


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Any updates if you've gotten rid of the algae so far?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Cassiusclay, from your picture, I think you have bluegreen algae. I can see patches of a blue green color in your hair grass. If it is slimy and blue green colored, it is bluegreen algae, actually a type of photosynthetic bacterium. It has an 'earthy' smell. Rhizoclonium has long, unbranched threads that have some strength to them. It is too tough to be eaten by ramshorn or pond snails. Bluegreen algae (BGA) can be eaten by snails, but it is often distasteful and they avoid it.


----------

